# Diagnostic scan before full dose of RI?



## ETaylor1015 (Jan 4, 2013)

I am hearing some conflicting info about my RI treatment. One endo said they would do a smalll diagnostic dose of RI with a scan to determine the full therapeutic dose of RI I need based on how much remaining thryoid shows up that was left behind from my TT or spread in my body. Another endo told me they dont like the pre scan because it doesnt detect all the tissue and they would rather shock the system with the therapeutic dose of 100 mg. What experience have others had?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I had a pre-scan. I did not have tall cell, but I did have three positive nodes. My radiologist used the scan to determine my dose. I think you want to be thorough but you don't want a bigger dose than needed. I don't believe it is considered 100% accurate, but it's more helpful than a random shot in the dark.

ETA: I meant to say that I, personally, would be happier with a pre-scan...because with tall cell, you might want to err on the more aggressive side. I had 100 millicurries, however, I had regular ol' papillary cancer. do you know if you will you have a post scan?


----------



## trailz (Jan 22, 2013)

Papillary cancer, stage 2 (3 of 17 lymph nodes positive after surgery to remove thyroid). My two consulting endo's said pre scan to determine how much the ultimate 'bomb' would be. Initial dose coming Feb 25, 2013.


----------

